# new ipw2200 and kismet (SOLVED)

## H-Dragon

[edit]

solved with newest available linux-headers (2.6.19-2)

[/edit]

hi!

kismet stopped working for me!  i use the newest kismet available (2006.04.1)

and ipw2200-1.2.0, ipw-firmware-3.0

but all i get is 

```
# kismet

Server options:  none

Client options:  none

Starting server...

Waiting for server to start before starting UI...

Will drop privs to daniel (1000) gid 100

Enabling channel hopping.

Enabling channel splitting.

FATAL: Support for capture source type 'ipw2200' was not built.  Check the output from 'configure' for more information about why it might not have been compiled in.
```

did something change with the new ipw-drivers???

----------

## koenderoo

like said in the error message: ipw2200 wasn't compiled in when kismet was installed (updated).

try to re-emerge kismet and see what errors it will give you. If possible track down the configure file for the installation and check why ipw2200 isn't installed.

To track the messages during an emerge (they can go very fast) you can use  the portlog-info package. You need to have that installed and you need to have the portlog-dir set in /etc/make.conf before you emerge a package. Otherwise it on't report anything.

----------

## H-Dragon

well...

the problem seems to be the linux-kernel-headers. i have 2.6.19 installed... but nevertheless kismet tells me it can't find the wireless.h ... even though it is there. in version 21

kismet seems to have issues with the new stuff...

----------

## H-Dragon

ok...

tried different 2.6.19er kernel (suspend2-sources)  won't even build.

tried older (non ~x86) linux-headers.... no difference

does noone else have this problem???

----------

## H-Dragon

FIXED!!!

with linux-headers-2.6.19-2 !!!

in portage since yesterday

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## xerxesmc

i have the same problem.

i tried H-Dragon's method, but it didnt work.

cant compile kismte nor kismet-2006.04.1 neither kismet-2007.01.1b.

these are my outputs:

emerge kismet

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/kismet-2007.01.1b to /

 * kismet-2007-01-R1b.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * kismet-2007-01-R1b.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * kismet-2007-01-R1b.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * kismet-2007-01-R1b.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking kismet-2007-01-R1b.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r2/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.20-gentoo-r2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kismet-2007-01-R1b.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/kismet-2007.01.1b/work

 * Applying kismet-2007.01.1b-Makefile.in.patch ...                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/kismet-2007.01.1b/work/kismet-2007-01-R1b ...

 * econf: updating kismet-2007-01-R1b/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating kismet-2007-01-R1b/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-gpsmap --with-linuxheaders=/usr/src/linux --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for platform-specific compiler flags... none needed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking errno.h usability... yes

checking errno.h presence... yes

checking for errno.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/socket.h usability... yes

checking sys/socket.h presence... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking sys/wait.h usability... yes

checking sys/wait.h presence... yes

checking for sys/wait.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking netdb.h usability... yes

checking netdb.h presence... yes

checking for netdb.h... yes

checking getopt.h usability... yes

checking getopt.h presence... yes

checking for getopt.h... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking whether lstat dereferences a symlink specified with a trailing slash... yes

checking whether stat accepts an empty string... no

checking for gettimeofday... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for select... yes

checking for socket... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strftime... yes

checking for strstr... yes

checking for system-level getopt_long()... yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking for accept() addrlen type... socklen_t

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking for _LARGE_FILES value needed for large files... no

checking for main in -luClibc++... no

checking for main in -lstdc++... yes

checking for group 'root'... yes

checking for group 'man'... checking for initscr in -lncurses... yes

checking for new_panel in -lpanel... yes

checking for assume_default_colors in -lncurses... yes

checking for linux/netlink.h... no

configure: WARNING: *** Missing Linux netlink headers.  wlanng_legacy source will not be built. ***

checking for linux/wireless.h... no

configure: WARNING: *** Missing Linux Wireless kernel extentions.  The majority of packet sources on Linux require this support and will not work without it.  Make sure your kernel header packages are installed.  If all else fails, try the --with-linuxheaders directive. ***

checking for pcap_open_live in -lpcap... yes

checking pcap.h usability... yes

checking pcap.h presence... yes

checking for pcap.h... yes

checking for pcap_setnonblock in -lpcap... yes

checking for pcap_get_selectable_fd in -lpcap... yes

configure: WARNING: Using local radiotap support on a non-bsd system

checking for setuid ... yes

configure: WARNING: *** --disable-gpsmap was specified. gpsmap will not be built ***

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: WARNING:  Makefile.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting

config.status: creating scripts/kismet

config.status: creating extra/buzzme/Makefile

config.status: WARNING:  extra/buzzme/Makefile.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting

config.status: creating extra/Makefile

config.status: WARNING:  extra/Makefile.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting

config.status: creating conf/kismet.conf

config.status: creating conf/kismet_ui.conf

config.status: creating config.h

Configuration complete: 

         Compiling for: linux-gnu (i686)

           C++ Library: stdc++

   Installing as group: root

    Man pages owned by: man

       Installing into: /usr

        Setuid capable: yes

      Terminal Control: ncurses

      Curses interface: yes

      Panels interface: yes

 Linux Netlink capture: no

       Linux wireless : no

 Linux wireless v.22+ : no

          pcap capture: yes

       airpcap control: n/a (only Cygwin/Win32)

        WSP100 capture: no

          Viha capture: n/a (only Darwin)

      Radiotap headers: yes

 Using local dump code: yes

   Imagemagick support: disabled

         Expat Library: disabled

           GMP Library: disabled

       PThread Support: disabled

      libz compression: disabled

*** WARNING ***

Linux Wireless Extensions were not found.  This means that they are not

turned on in your kernel or that your kernel source include paths on your

distribution are broken (namely, that linux/wireless.h didn't exist or

was unuseable).  Without wireless extentions, most of the commonly used

packet sources (such as Cisco, Orinoco, Madwifi, Prism54, and others)

WILL NOT BE BUILT.

*** WARNING ***

Configuration complete.  Run 'make dep' to generate dependencies

and 'make' followed by 'make install' to compile and install.

Makefile:367: .depend: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Generating dependencies... 

In Datei, eingefügt von ifcontrol.cc:20:

ifcontrol.h:36:22: Fehler: /usr/src/linux/linux/if.h: Zu viele Ebenen aus symbolischen Links

In Datei, eingefügt von madwifing_control.cc:42:

ifcontrol.h:36:22: Fehler: /usr/src/linux/linux/if.h: Zu viele Ebenen aus symbolischen Links

In Datei, eingefügt von pcapsource.h:32,

                 von pcapsource.cc:107:

ifcontrol.h:36:22: Fehler: /usr/src/linux/linux/if.h: Zu viele Ebenen aus symbolischen Links

In Datei, eingefügt von prism2source.h:24,

                 von prism2source.cc:24:

ifcontrol.h:36:22: Fehler: /usr/src/linux/linux/if.h: Zu viele Ebenen aus symbolischen Links

In Datei, eingefügt von prism2source.h:24,

                 von kis_packsources.h:25,

                 von kis_packsources.cc:21:

ifcontrol.h:36:22: Fehler: /usr/src/linux/linux/if.h: Zu viele Ebenen aus symbolischen Links

In Datei, eingefügt von prism2source.h:24,

                 von kismet_server.cc:40:

ifcontrol.h:36:22: Fehler: /usr/src/linux/linux/if.h: Zu viele Ebenen aus symbolischen Links

In Datei, eingefügt von ifcontrol.cc:20:

ifcontrol.h:36:22: Fehler: /usr/src/linux/linux/if.h: Zu viele Ebenen aus symbolischen Links

In Datei, eingefügt von madwifing_control.cc:42:

ifcontrol.h:36:22: Fehler: /usr/src/linux/linux/if.h: Zu viele Ebenen aus symbolischen Links

In Datei, eingefügt von prism2source.h:24,

                 von prism2source.cc:24:

ifcontrol.h:36:22: Fehler: /usr/src/linux/linux/if.h: Zu viele Ebenen aus symbolischen Links

In Datei, eingefügt von pcapsource.h:32,

                 von pcapsource.cc:107:

ifcontrol.h:36:22: Fehler: /usr/src/linux/linux/if.h: Zu viele Ebenen aus symbolischen Links

In Datei, eingefügt von prism2source.h:24,

                 von kis_packsources.h:25,

                 von kis_packsources.cc:21:

ifcontrol.h:36:22: Fehler: /usr/src/linux/linux/if.h: Zu viele Ebenen aus symbolischen Links

In Datei, eingefügt von prism2source.h:24,

                 von kismet_drone.cc:35:

ifcontrol.h:36:22: Fehler: /usr/src/linux/linux/if.h: Zu viele Ebenen aus symbolischen Links

make: *** [.depend] Fehler 1

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/kismet-2007.01.1b failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3748:   Called src_compile

  kismet-2007.01.1b.ebuild, line 48:   Called die

!!! emake dep failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/kismet-2007.01.1b/temp/build.log'.

```

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep WIRELESS

```

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

```

equery list linux-headers

```

[I--] [ ~] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.20 (0)

```

thanks in advance

----------

## TheCarNinja

I am getting the same error (it looks like, I can't read German) when trying to emerge the 2007 kismet.   :Sad: 

kernel: suspend2-sources-2.6.18-r1

linux-headers: 2.6.17-r2

----------

## xerxesmc

sry for the german part in my last post, i set LANG=C, and didnt know how to get the error completely in english, it means something like "too many layers of symbolic links"

----------

## floppes

I am getting exactly the same messages like xerxesmc (even with the German error messages  :Wink:  ). Did you find a solution yet?

----------

## troebel

Bit late, but I'll post anyway  :Wink: 

 *floppes wrote:*   

> I am getting exactly the same messages like xerxesmc (even with the German error messages  ). Did you find a solution yet?

 

I had these messages too on a 2.6.23-r8 kernel (except mine were in english  :Razz:  )

```
Generating dependencies...

In file included from ifcontrol.cc:20:

ifcontrol.h:37:22: error: /usr/src/linux/linux/if.h: Too many levels of symbolic links

In file included from madwifing_control.cc:42:

ifcontrol.h:37:22: error: /usr/src/linux/linux/if.h: Too many levels of symbolic links

etc...

```

It appeared the /usr/src/linux/linux symlink pointed to itself, so if.h can never be found.

I fixed it by pointing the symlink to /usr/src/linux/include/linux:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# rm linux

# ln -s include/linux linux
```

----------

## floppes

Thanks for reminding me of this. I just successfully emerged kismet with kernel 2.6.23-r9  :Smile: 

----------

